# Snake I.D please



## St3v3 (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi
Second time user.

Python caught on Thursday Island.
Carpet python??


----------



## Shahista (Nov 9, 2019)

St3v3 said:


> View attachment 327999
> View attachment 327998
> Hi
> Second time user.
> ...



Looks like a Diamond Carpet Python


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 10, 2019)

It is indeed a Carpet Python (certainly not a Diamond!)


----------



## nick_75 (Nov 11, 2019)

Shahista said:


> Looks like a Diamond Carpet Python


Please read this https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum...ase-read-this-before-using-this-forum.193502/


----------



## Southernserpent (Nov 11, 2019)

Nice looking snake though does anyone know much about the Thursday Island population of pythons? I'm guessing it's more of a IJ type carpet


----------



## Shahista (Nov 11, 2019)

nick_75 said:


> Please read this https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum...ase-read-this-before-using-this-forum.193502/


yeah aight


----------



## nick_75 (Nov 11, 2019)

Southernserpent said:


> Nice looking snake though does anyone know much about the Thursday Island population of pythons? I'm guessing it's more of a IJ type carpet


All of the different m spilota sub species found in the areas around where the Torres Strait land bridge was are very closely related genetically. But are visually quite distinct.

The animal in question has a very typical mcdowelli appearance. I don't think you could misidentify it as a harrisoni. The mcdowelli subspecies does have a large variation in appearance, but are still easily identified.


----------

